# Trailable Powersailer from NSW Australia



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi I own an Imexus 28 being used for extended travelling having been equiped as a trailable cruising yacht. A big step up in size and quality from the Macgregor Powersailers and more sailing oriented it is also a much larger package to tow. I have commenced using my yacht for multi week sailing adventures with significant towing distances between cruising destinations. My last big tow was over 3000 miles right across Australia as a delivery trip and my next big planned tow is in April this year from Southern NSW to the Whitsundays in Northern Queensland which is over 1,500 miles. With 80 gallons of water storage available, 350 Amp hours of batteries, 400 watts of solar panels, Dodger and Bimini, targa bar, BBQ, stern and internal showers it is a mini cruising yacht still weighing around 7000 lbs and towable by a large sedan 4x4 without resorting to a truck. Whilst no ambitions for crossing oceans or racing it does provide a comfortable living platform on water and on land with most features of a 33-35 keel yacht and also a 28-30 foot power cruiser having a 180hp diesel engine capable of around 25 knots loaded for cruising and 30 when empty. Refrigeration, hot water, anchor winch, 150 amp hour alternator, easy one person mast raising and lowering complete the package. Mine has a 8 foot 2.5 beam (slightly trimmed from 8 foot 4 for Australian max towing width) with in car controlled electro hydralic stainless steel disc brakes and calipers on an aluminium trailer. A different setup than most but designed to provide ultimate flexibility and the ability to access to a huge variety of cruising grounds from inshore sailing to minor passage crossings and with the speed to retreat from weather conditions unsuitable for a shallow draft, water ballasted , swing keel smaller cruising yacht. Regards Graeme


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet Graeme. Do you have pictures of your powersailor that you can post? Is it the boat in your avatar?


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Yes it is my avatar photo. I will attach some photos here.


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

As can be seen in the photos above I have fitted tiller steering in addition to the standard wheel steering. The VW towing photo was taken sleeping onboard at a rest stop travelling across Australia back last year. The on water shot was on a recent week long trip right up a local river with many powerlines and some bridges so we used mainly my supplementary auxiliary engine which is a torqeedo 1003 to move quietly at around 3 knots and up to 5 rather than the big inboard.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

The main engine on this boat is what I usually see on power boats, have other SN members seen this on sailboats?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Similar to mac X and M.
Pros = speed under power over other trailerable sailboats
...any other pros?


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Other advantages include: 150 amp hour alternator giving very fast charging to my 350 amp hour battery bank, 1.6 litres per hour (.45 gal) at 5 knots with 140 liter tank giving huge range for a TS. 25knots capable fully loaded means quick retreats from poor sailing conditions be it brewing storms or endless mill ponds. Can cross river mouth bars in less than dead flat perfect conditions. Kids bored of gentle sailing can be entertained and keep keen to come on board with Dad and bring eager friends. Can power load onto its slide on trailer like many powerboats. First back to the ramp and bar after the afternoon race even if finishing towards the back of the fleet in some conditions. Fast motor out to lovely places to sail and relax instead of many hours getting there only to have to pack up and come back shortly after arrival. 
Capability to push over tidal races with ease instead of having plans curtailed by having to move on the slack or with the tide. I think having previously had a planning trailable cruising catamaran Jarcat6 with 18 hp outboard capable of 15 knots I had experienced advantages normal yacht owners cannot fully comprehend whilst Mac owners do. Regards Graeme


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Did I read that right, 180 hp inboard diesel? What a beast, cool boat. Conventional shaft or jet drive?

Edit: I just saw the I/O in the pics. A jet drive conversion would be cool though.


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes A jet drive would be a great feature but I am not sure you could get one to retract out of the water so as not to be creating drag when sailing.🙂 Just being able to dry out on a sand or mudbank with an inboard diesel rather than having a fixed prop shaft under the yacht is already a big advantage as is the shallower water I can access by partially lifting the leg up. 
I think my TS may be amongst the fastest sailing yachts whilst under power in the world but I really mainly use it in the same sailing and displacement hull speed power cruising mode as everyone else with a trailer sailer. I cannot say it isn’t fun however to very occassionally put the hammer down and watch the disbelief as the yacht lifts clear of the water at the front and overtakes the fishing boat who just overtook me and thought they were beating me back to the ramp only to arrive 10minutes after I get there. Graeme🙂


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Does it shake the hell out of the mast and rigging when you really open it up under power? I can imagine the mast taking quite a beating.


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Actually I have just done a whole day of tubing, kneeboarding and high speed trials with my daughter and friends. Despite some waves for lots of the day and also deliberately crossing my own wake to add to the fun factor for the kids there was very little shock or bouncing felt at all. My yacht does have a back stay which was tightened to tension all the rigging but it was remarkable how little bounce or jolting there was. Far less than experienced beating into the afternoon sea breeze under sail with the usual wind raised waves on our shallow lake being a lake Illawarra. Given this I feel far less rigging strain was being experienced than usual for just up wind sailing. 
Having done these activities on power boats previously it was remarkable how much smoother it actually was on the yacht. 
This is probably caused by a combination of the smoother sailing oriented hull profile with the very heavy mass of a 28 foot yacht complete with 3 large batteries, 230 kgs of lead ballast ( 730 liters of water ballast not used) and fridge, water and and over 100 litres of diesel out of the 140 possible. 
Also had tools, bedding, porta potti, torqeedo outboard, books, computer, inflatable dingy rolled up in the stern locker etc on board. 
Regards Graeme


----------

